
Certified Pre-owned Teslas for Less Than $40K USD - untangle
https://electrek.co/2017/06/06/tesla-cheap-new-certified-pre-owned-model-s-vehicles/
======
lucaspiller
So what's the current situation with battery life on the Tesla and other full
EV vehicles? I have a Prius (which uses NiMH, so not really the same but
still) - some people have had the battery die under 100,000 miles, and others
have everything still working fine at 300,000 miles. With the Prius it seems
that concerns about battery life are rather unwarranted.

~~~
ProfessorLayton
Currently Nissan Leafs can be bought here in the Bay for about 7k at under 50K
miles, with 80%+ capacity on them. Depreciation on those things is crazy due
to the tax subsidy, and the fact that better electric cars are coming to
market.

I'd consider getting one of those when prices tank even further thanks to the
Model 3, and upcoming Lea,f to supplement my hybrid.

Incidentally, I don't think battery life concerns are completely unwarranted -
my hybrid's battery failed, and if it weren't for the extended emissions
warranty in CA, I'd have been SOL. People seem to be aware of this, and it is
evident in used hybrid prices, which many times cost about the same, and
sometimes less that it's conventional counterpart.

Due to its severe depreciation, I believe that if a Leaf's battery failed
outside the warranty, the car is totalled.

~~~
technofiend
I think that may also be a little bit buyer's remorse as people discover what
exactly a sub-100 mile range means in practice. According to Wikipedia 80%
charge implies a 66 mile range. However that's for a _new_ battery, so you'll
have to assume a further haircut as the battery ages since to baby the
batteries you're supposed to only charge them to 80% of their remaining
capacity, whatever it may be.

My wife would normally be the ideal Leaf consumer - most of her jobs are no
more than 10 miles from our house. But still that's 20 miles out of a pool of
66 before she a) turns on the air conditioner, b) runs any errands, c) runs
into any traffic that delays her, and d) forgets to charge the car at home or
finds the charger full at her grocery store.

The Leaf comes with a contingency planning overhead cars with longer ranges do
not and that has to factor into any future decisions; could my wife take a job
say 20 miles from home? Maybe but any of the factors listed above could easily
result in a dead battery tow.

If I mapped that into my own use case even as an inner city dweller the short
legs on the Leaf would preclude some practical applications I have now when a
car with say 50 more miles of range would handily meet. If the Leaf ever gets
to 150 miles new, which implies 120 mile range when new @ 80% charge and 96
miles when the battery has lost 20% of its capacity (also @ 80% charge) that
would be workable for inner city driving with the air conditioning on and
enough reserves for the unexpected.

~~~
ProfessorLayton
I agree with the limited milage being a huge constraint.

Deep charging and discharging would severely degrade a battery's lifespan.
Therefore all cars - From Model S to Prius - limit the battery's SOC to about
20-80% (Varies by chemistry and car model). The user may see 0-100%, but that
is merely in regards to the usable energy available.

So a Leaf reporting 80 miles of range is already taking into account
degradation and provisioning.

------
caseyf7
Expect more and lower prices as the non-autopilot cars get traded in for cars
with second-gen autopilot hardware. It will be interesting to see how Tesla
owners handle cars with an iPhone upgrade cycle.
[https://www.slashgear.com/teslas-elon-musk-
promises-12-18-mo...](https://www.slashgear.com/teslas-elon-musk-
promises-12-18-month-hardware-upgrades-24472698)

~~~
Animats
Maybe not. The "second-gen" autopilot hardware is just more cameras and a new
radar. No LIDAR yet. Tesla is struggling to get back the performance of their
own first-generation autopilot, hopefully without the "crashes into stationary
objects partially blocking lane" feature.

Tesla is at least one or two more hardware upgrades from Google/Waymo level
performance.

~~~
edsheeran
I've yet to see one Google/Waymo car doing 90mph on the highway with Lane
Keeping Assist Level 3 Autopilot. Not ten, not five, or even one. Tesla has
thousands of them doing it as you read this.

~~~
foolfoolz
and how does that make their computer vision hardware any better?

------
calcifer
Ah, "pre-owned"... The soft language [0] version of "secondhand". You see,
poor people buy secondhand cars and ewww that's icky and definitely not meant
for the temporarily embarrassed millionaires looking for a Tesla.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h67k9eEw9AY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h67k9eEw9AY)

~~~
jaclaz
Or actually "used", I would say that "Would you buy a pre-owned car from this
man?" doesn't sound as good as the original.

------
untangle
Their list:
[https://www.tesla.com/preowned?sort=price|asc](https://www.tesla.com/preowned?sort=price|asc)

I guess the cars in the $30K's are sold.

~~~
r00fus
According to EV-CPO a few under 40k still available:

[https://ev-cpo.com/hunter/](https://ev-cpo.com/hunter/)

